#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-20
 * nlsthzn waves
 * nlsthzn waves
<Uxthui> nlsthzn: Guess who?
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: awesome, congrats... opera?
<Uxthui> nlsthzn: Indeed.
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: so what is the plan with the Loco... I am so out of the loop here but even I can see that nothing seems to be happening...
<nlsthzn> oh, and how is the IRC client?
<Uxthui> Looks pretty neat.
<Uxthui> Could look better though.
<nlsthzn> It is a browser afer all :)
<Uxthui> Obviously more integrated than Firefox add-on Chatzilla with the chrome and in-tab.
<Uxthui> Actually, Chatzilla and Opera's client actually looks better than dedicated clients, IMO.
<nlsthzn> Hmmm
<Uxthui> Oops, too much "actually".
<Uxthui> matata__, batata, where are you?
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-21
<nlsthzn> Night shift coming to a close... cheers all :)
<Uxthui> matata_:
<matata_> Uxthui,
<Uxthui> matata_: Bassem?
<Uxthui> matata_: You are Bassem, right?
<matata_> Uxthui, yes
<Uxthui> bassem: I'm latest attender of the last meetup, and I'm sticking to this nick.
<bassem> Uxthui, reminde me please
<Uxthui> bassem: Remind you of what?
<bassem> Uxthui, of you
<Uxthui> bassem: Gotcha.
<Uxthui> So how do you do?
<bassem> Uxthui, I'm fine thank you
<Uxthui> bassem: Know you of Haden's email? I met him last week for the wireless adapter and emailed him through Meetup after that. But no replies.
<bassem> Uxthui, ?!!!
<Uxthui> bassem: Do you know Haden's email address?
<bassem> Uxthui, no
<nlsthzn> Salute
<Uxthui> nlsthzn: Evening.
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: Hey, glad to see you are on IRC again... Two days in a row... impressive :p
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: ... well online and away it seems :/
<Uxthui> nlsthzn: CC-licensed novel came under me radar.
<Uxthui> I'm a sucker for stories and shiz.
<Uxthui> Since you ain't replying no more, I'm going back to me book.
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: Enjoy it :)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-22
<nlsthzn> Night shift coming to an end... cheers for now :)
<Uxthui> Omar's confirmed his presence at the next meetup. I ain't touching the meetup details this time around.
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: And if nobody else does?
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-24
 * nlsthzn waves
<Uxthui> nlsthzn: Morning.
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: Good morning, glad to see you on IRC again :)
<Uxthui> I was last night as well, but there was no activity.
<nlsthzn> There never is... not here, not on meetup... I am not sure if there is some other place I am not aware off...
<Uxthui> nlsthzn: Sorry, I had to go, dad woke up.
<nlsthzn> Uxthui: Not a problem... I am at work so I am up and down too
<nlsthzn> One more day passed...  now to go be lazy at home :p
<nlsthzn> night all
